
Show HN: Newscatcher API Beta – JSON API to search for relevant news data - artembugara
https://newscatcherapi.com/docs
======
chris_f
Cool, I've used Webhose and NewsAPI, but it's always good to have another
structured news feed option.

The one thing that sets these services apart is the ability to provide the
full text of the articles vs. a snippet.

~~~
artembugara
Yeah, but it is quite of illegal to redistribute the full article text.

